# Pics of YOU??



## BedlamBully

I don't know if there is a thread for this already or not but oh well. I want pics of -YOU-. I'm always curious what people look like, its weird when I refer to people and a picture of their dog comes to mind. :roll:

So I will start.
ME!
















And this is what I really look like. haha (NO make up )


----------



## American_Pit13

If you want to see all of us we have a thread in the lounge.

http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/lounge/925-member-photo-thread.html


----------



## reddoggy

Meh, half those folks haven't been heard from in quite a while... Uhh, well I felt kinda wierd doing a photo-share via IM with one of the forum members, but W/E!

Me and my baby girl!









Me and my human baby girl!









Me (hungover) and the wife (Michelle) touring Santa Barbera, Ca


----------



## Passenger

And heres one of my friend Annie and I on a roadtrip last week. The reason for the air fresheners is I was delivering food for an Indian cuisine and to be quite honest, it smelled like straight up sh!t. She held out on me though, I wasn't allowed to wear an air freshener and drive :stick:


----------



## BedlamBully

I love Indian food...a good Shrimp Korma or some Lamb Palauk(sp)....yum.

but I agree it does kinda stink lol


----------



## cane76

BedlamBully said:


> I don't know if there is a thread for this already or not but oh well. I want pics of -YOU-. I'm always curious what people look like, its weird when I refer to people and a picture of their dog comes to mind. :roll:
> 
> So I will start.
> ME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I really look like. haha (NO make up )


um,yA,
im in a bad mood but looking at you made it slightly better .


----------



## Maximus146

Me and my other half


----------



## BedlamBully

cane76 said:


> um,yA,
> im in a bad mood but looking at you made it slightly better .


Mwahha Thanks


----------



## sw_df27

me and my grandma minus the croocked teeth I now have veneers on all my front teeth so they are white and straight and pretty! how embarrassing...........


----------



## cane76

theres a few hotties on here,woop,woop!!!!!


----------



## intensive

me making a mean face at the beer stealin pup, me in the dark, me holding up bam


----------



## intensive

damn those pics really suck,h/o


----------



## K-O Player

*lol*

Im gonna keep it simple and just say "ditto" to all of Canes posts lol. This pic is of me and Kapone.
P.S. Never realized it but I have WAAAYYY more pics of the dogs than I do of myself. LOL go figure Also noticed something else, your a "gamer"


----------



## bx-made




----------



## Sydney

Me last year with the pups at the park...



Me Super Psyched cause Im going to see Dane Cook!!


Me and my little cousins


Me in my leather, watch out twisties here I come!


----------



## cane76

*i hate to say it but,WOW!,sydneys owner is hot...now a days i feel guilty even saying something like that,like its a crime to say a woman,lady is atractive i mean no disrepect,either way keep them coming,lol..*


----------



## ::Diesel::

This is me!









Me and the sister_in_law


----------



## reddoggy

cane76 said:


> *i hate to say it but,WOW!,sydneys owner is hot...now a days i feel guilty even saying something like that,like its a crime to say a woman,lady is atractive i mean no disrepect,either way keep them coming,lol..*


Perve! LOL! I agree, we have some very pretty girls with pretty dogs on this forum.


----------



## Sydney

::Diesel:: said:


> This is me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the sister_in_law


with a name like Diesel...I thought you were a guy...LOL!:hammer:

That's why these threads are good!


----------



## Sydney

cane76 said:


> um,yA,
> im in a bad mood but looking at you made it slightly better .
> 
> theres a few hotties on here,woop,woop!!!!!
> 
> i hate to say it but,WOW!,sydneys owner is hot...now a days i feel guilty even saying something like that,like its a crime to say a woman,lady is atractive i mean no disrepect,either way keep them coming,lol..


C'mon Cane tell us how you really feel...Just Kidding!

POST UP!


----------



## bullybabe

Well here is my ugly a**!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reddoggy

bullybabe said:


> Well here is my ugly a**!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nah uh! Brunette hair and pretty eyes... What more could a guy ask for?


----------



## bullybabe

reddoggy said:


> Nah uh! Brunette hair and pretty eyes... What more could a guy ask for?


awwww your so sweet.


----------



## Taz

...............


----------



## Carriana

Okay here goes, I also have significantly more pictures of my dogs than myself, but I managed to dig some up...

Me and my husband, all dressed up for a friends wedding








My niece and I at aforementioned wedding








And me and Mel at my cousin's wedding in Ohio after a few, erm, berverages =)


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

Our forum is full of beautiful people and beautiful doggies !

This is me:


----------



## Carriana

s.u.i.c.i.d.e said:


> Our forum is full of beautiful people and beautiful doggies !


I agree!

Love the piercings btw. I used to have my lip and eyebrow pierced- I miss it!


----------



## Sydney

wow suicide and bully babe I love your eyes!!!


----------



## ::Diesel::

Sydney said:


> with a name like Diesel...I thought you were a guy...LOL!:hammer:
> 
> That's why these threads are good!


Haha...nope I'm a girl  My husband got to pick his name, I lost


----------



## BedlamBully

K-O Player said:


> Im gonna keep it simple and just say "ditto" to all of Canes posts lol. This pic is of me and Kapone.
> P.S. Never realized it but I have WAAAYYY more pics of the dogs than I do of myself. LOL go figure Also noticed something else, your a "gamer"


Avid Gamer actually. I budget it into my time lol...even go to school for Game Art and Design.


----------



## Midwest Bully

*Me and the drunken Monkey....*









*Trying to order pizza after a half bottle of Vodka isn't an easy thing to do!*









*Vanna White says "would you like another shot?"....lol*









*Zone'n out!!*


----------



## BedlamBully

I so love you. lol Vodka is my favoritest. Though I prefer Grey Goose if the budget allows. hehe


----------



## Midwest Bully

BedlamBully said:


> Though I prefer Grey Goose if the budget allows. hehe


*Yeah, me too! Grey Goose and Belvidere! My cousin brought that over so i couldn't complain...lmao! We got Absolutely drunk!*


----------



## BedlamBully

Midwest Bully said:


> *Yeah, me too! Grey Goose and Belvidere! My cousin brought that over so i couldn't complain...lmao! We got Absolutely drunk!*


Haha you should try Chopin, its russian import....soooo smooth, really good stuff.


----------



## cane76

s.u.i.c.i.d.e said:


> Our forum is full of beautiful people and beautiful doggies !
> 
> This is me:


you look like you've been photoshoped[sp]..


----------



## intensive

dang, i say we have a gopitbull forum party


----------



## ericschevy

Somehow I knew you were a hottie..... :thumbsup:



Sydney said:


> Me last year with the pups at the park...
> 
> 
> 
> Me Super Psyched cause Im going to see Dane Cook!!
> 
> 
> Me and my little cousins
> 
> 
> Me in my leather, watch out twisties here I come!


----------



## BedlamBully

s.u.i.c.i.d.e said:


> Our forum is full of beautiful people and beautiful doggies !
> 
> This is me:


Love the peircings!...wish I could have mine back...stupid job, stupid Dad who thinks its unprofessional. lol


----------



## K-O Player

BedlamBully said:


> Avid Gamer actually. I budget it into my time lol...even go to school for Game Art and Design.


Thats whats up, what games and what type of system? and do u play online? never know we may have played each other lol


----------



## BedlamBully

K-O Player said:


> Thats whats up, what games and what type of system? and do u play online? never know we may have played each other lol


I currently have, an atari, sega master system, sega genisis, dreamcast, xbox, xbox360, ps1-2-3, and my roommate has a Wii (gag). I also have a Cyber Power gaming computer.

I don't really play online. Most of the games like oh WoW for example drive me nuts. Can't stand mindless game play..I want my game to have a point and end eventually lol

Right now I am working on Crisis and finishing up Bioshock. My guilty pleasure game is Katamari Dumasi though (if you have not played this game go buy it right now)


----------



## intensive

nerds!!!


just pickin, i love the xbox live espicially with the rainbow six swat team playin games


----------



## BedlamBully

And proud of it! :clap:


----------



## Marty

*Me spending time with the dogs...*


----------



## cane76

Marty,your a straight up dogman,love the photo's..
As for a gopitbull party,meet and great,that would be fun as stuff,some real hotties on this site,geeze.let the vodka flow like the river.to bad most of you live on the other side of the country..All for fun and stuff naturaly,weight pull,fun confrimation show,that would be cool...
photo of me and my red ass face all drunk and nebed out,im a ofrn,hehe...








me and my old dog cane,god i loved this dog,cryed like a [email protected] FOR WEEKS when i had to put him down...


----------



## reddoggy

My Lord Martys Lil Bit is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't say that enough or see enough of her!


----------



## K-O Player

*Thats cool*

Thats cool bedlam, sounds like you dont wanna miss any game for any system lol. I got a PS3 and like to play online cause I got a good groupof people across the country that I play with. I personally like the shooter games and need for speed. :rofl:


----------



## Reggin

I dont post here too often, but what the hell... heres me and ******...

With my daughter.









With my other dog.


----------



## Midwest Bully

BedlamBully said:


> Love the peircings!...wish I could have mine back...stupid job, stupid Dad who thinks its unprofessional. lol


*I won't get rid of mine for nothin! lol
I have my eyebrow and my nipples pierced! *:thumbsup:


----------



## litter mates

pictures of me and janet


----------



## sw_df27

I have my tongue and I use to have my eyebrow until a drunk night when I ripped it out I had my Lip and my bellybutton! I tell people they better just bury me with my tongue ring I'll never take it out!


----------



## smokey_joe

Here's me. I took these with the webcam last night because I have no recent pictures of myself. I was ready for bed, so no makeup. The white dot on my cheek is pimple cream.

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=1&u=12574695

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=2&u=12574695


----------



## reddoggy

Betty, were you watching Seinfeld? 
Yeah, piercings.... I HAD alot, but times change. Image started to mean more to me as I got older. I was tired if the stupid looks and the disrespect from elders. I really was looking for more respect in the work place. So I still have all the holes but no jewelry in them. Once I got rid of the piercings though, I still felt the need to do some sort of body modifications so I just started getting ink! Man I love body art!


----------



## bx-made

Man I love body art!

this a pic of my back 








dose anyone else have tatts


----------



## BedlamBully

If you are offended by showing flesh then sorry, but these are my tats
This is my nickname lol, its covering a poorly done dragon thingy








On my right hip, has some color to it now, but DAMN it was painful








I also have a traditional gun/rose/web thingy on my right arm that will work its way into a sleeve eventually. I also have the Eye of Horus on each thigh and a tribal black widow on the left side of my neck, with more to come!


----------



## bx-made

BedlamBully said:


> If you are offended by showing flesh then sorry, but these are my tats
> This is my nickname lol, its covering a poorly done dragon thingy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOT SAUCE ayee:clap:
> NICE TAT


----------



## smokey_joe

reddoggy said:


> Betty, were you watching Seinfeld?


It was on in the background, but I wasn't watching it. Friends had just went off. I still watch those reruns.


----------



## money_killer

double post :hammer:


----------



## money_killer




----------



## OldFortKennels

These are about 2 years old

Me and my two girls










Me and little bit










Back at home with little bit again!!!


----------



## Carriana

OldFortKennels said:


> These are about 2 years old
> 
> Me and my two girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at home with little bit again!!!


Your daughters are adorable! And nice haircut...you military by any chance?


----------



## Bluebully252

Here is me and my two Best friends




























When my boy was a pup....


----------



## bx-made

ok bro i see the 350 cid what car is that ?


----------



## cane76

BedlamBully said:


> If you are offended by showing flesh then sorry, but these are my tats
> This is my nickname lol, its covering a poorly done dragon thingy


HELP ME LORD!!!!!!!!NICE DOGGY UNDER WEAR,TRUELY DEDICATED!!


----------



## Sydney

^ wow Cane you really pay attention to detail! 

But I do like the doggie skivies


----------



## Bevvvy

aww..the only reason why i like these threads is because i get to see what the people behind the posts look like!


----------



## bx-made

Bevvvy said:


> aww..the only reason why i like these threads is because i get to see what the people behind the posts look like!


ur beautiful


----------



## OldFortKennels

United States Marine Corps


That car was a 72 Nova


----------



## MetalGirl30

Sydney said:


> ^ wow Cane you really pay attention to detail!
> 
> But I do like the doggie skivies


Cane keeps on and we are going to have to get him FIXED....LOL!!!!


----------



## cane76

whatev,
by the way,i like the word skivie's,thats hot,lol!!


----------



## Carriana

reddoggy said:


> Betty, were you watching Seinfeld?
> Yeah, piercings.... I HAD alot, but times change. Image started to mean more to me as I got older. I was tired if the stupid looks and the disrespect from elders. I really was looking for more respect in the work place. So I still have all the holes but no jewelry in them. Once I got rid of the piercings though, I still felt the need to do some sort of body modifications so I just started getting ink! Man I love body art!


Ditto! Tattoos are mega addictive too! I've got four. It's been almost 3 years since my last one, so i need to start brainstorming where and what my next one will be.


----------



## Carriana

OldFortKennels said:


> United States Marine Corps


The haircut is a dead giveaway!


----------



## bx-made

one more pic of me and max


----------



## reddoggy

Carriana said:


> Ditto! Tattoos are mega addictive too! I've got four. It's been almost 3 years since my last one, so i need to start brainstorming where and what my next one will be.


I am not sure of the date, but I think my last sit was in January sometime. I got a big 4 leaf clover on my elbow... OUCH!!! Never been a puss about tatts but the elbow was something else. I really need to go get it touched up but I'm really not looking forward to it. The sit before that was fine, December if I'm not mistaken. That time I got two! One on the fold of my arm and the other on my chest. It had been a while... While I was doing my DUI time my previous artist was killed in a really strange accident. He was a friend, the industry was changing him into something I didn't like though. Everybody goes through stuff like that though, so, may Jason rest in peace. He did some great work on me, he even fixed one that I though would be impossible. I have a great respect for my new artist and every artists unique style and with that I can say that Jasons work was incredible and the world will never see more quite like his. He is immortalized through others skin. (Sappy)! Uh, I've had a few artists over the years, the only one I was ever loyal to, of course, is gone now... I'd have to say that three of my six artist were/are really good. I was very pleased with my first, got it on my 18th b-day, the guy was so detailed and artistic in every sense of the word... But damn he was EXPENSIVE! You get what you pay for though. I've been trying to convince my wife that she will love getting ink but she refuses : ( But it's my thing and I love every part of it.

Here's just a couple of pieces done by Jason (RIP) while he was working at PHX' finest, Sacrade Skin... Ignore the fact that I'm in serious need of lotion and touch ups, these ones are a little older.

















I really like to see names and tributes, here's mine... Anyone wanna show off some names and/or RIPs?

















Uh oh... Half nip! Interestingly enough, if you look at the Michelle Tattoo upside down it says... Get this.... Michelle!


----------



## buzhunter

Nice work! That clover is a bold move man. Peckerwoods don't like it when regular folks sport the shamrock, lol. I'm sure you know why. I have a buddy Jason who is an artist too. I wonder if it's the same guy. He used to get around a lot and I haven't seen him in a few years. You never know. The blue demon is what sparked that thought. Looks like his work. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## American_Pit13

MetalGirl30 said:


> Cane keeps on and we are going to have to get him FIXED....LOL!!!!


LMAO!!!:rofl:


----------



## bx-made

ok this the last one ...my girl got me and max taken a nap


----------



## smokey_joe

BX, that is adorable!!!


----------



## TCARTER

it's the former me but i'm still a Marine to the down to the bone









I was medically retired for asthma after coming back from Iraq.

Me now


















































ok sorry i went nuts with the pictures


----------



## bx-made

ok sorry i went nuts with the pictures[/QUOTE]

it okay bro i did the same thing


----------



## bx-made

smokey_joe said:


> BX, that is adorable!!!


thanks when ever i go 2 bed or take a nap i wake up and max allways next to me..


----------



## buzhunter

TCARTER- High five, man. Very proud to have you with us.:clap:


----------



## OldFortKennels

Semper Fi !!!!!!!!


----------



## MX_Bigtime

I'm probably the youngest one here, but oh well

me all the way on the right










me all the way on the left


----------



## TCARTER

buzhunter said:


> TCARTER- High five, man. Very proud to have you with us.:clap:


proud to be here...to bring my knowledge to the table and get some of you alls:cheers:


----------



## reddoggy

buzhunter said:


> Nice work! That clover is a bold move man. Peckerwoods don't like it when regular folks sport the shamrock, lol. I'm sure you know why. I have a buddy Jason who is an artist too. I wonder if it's the same guy. He used to get around a lot and I haven't seen him in a few years. You never know. The blue demon is what sparked that thought. Looks like his work. I'll have to check it out.


Yeah, I double checked on the clover thing. Appearantly it doesn't apply to every state in the US, the woods do three leaves, and you're exempt if you're Irish. I learned alot in the joint! I hate all the politics surounding gangs and prison gangs... Too me it just sounds funny that a bunch of people that can't follow rules went and organized a bunch of rules!!!


----------



## Sadie

Ok I am late on this one But here I am ...


----------



## Sydney

I wonder what every one sees over there???




Very beautiful eyes!


----------



## buzhunter

Sydney said:


> I wonder what every one sees over there???
> 
> Very beautiful eyes!


That's pretty funny. X2 on the beautifiul eyes.


----------



## intensive

man, i got one tat and i still have yet to finish it, its a catholic cross thats like 8-9 " long on my left ribs, i just got the outline, id finish it but im broke haha


----------



## Carriana

intensive said:


> man, i got one tat and i still have yet to finish it, its a catholic cross thats like 8-9 " long on my left ribs, i just got the outline, id finish it but im broke haha


I have the same problem. I got a tiger on my back when I was 18, and I had made an appointment to get it filled in, but it wasn't healed yet when I went in. I ended up never getting it done. That was only 8, almost 9 years ago =(

I have gotten two other tats since then, but never finished that one. I think maybe that will be my next one, just getting that one finished...


----------



## MetalGirl30

Alright here I go.... I hate pics of myself....grrrr!!
But I will post for my pitbull family!!!

Me & Rain

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Just Me!!!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Me & my bro...hanging by the pool...I was drunk of course!!!
DON'T WE LOOK LIKE ********??? HAHAHA!!


----------



## Sadie

[email protected] REDECK 

Hey metalgirl I love the picasso hanging on the wall I have the same print :woof:


----------



## MetalGirl30

OldFortKennels said:


> These are about 2 years old
> 
> Me and my two girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at home with little bit again!!!


Pretty eyes....lord you gotta love a cowboy!!!!
Your daughters are beautiful.....good luck when they get older...get your bat ready..lol!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30

TCARTER said:


> it's the former me but i'm still a Marine to the down to the bone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was medically retired for asthma after coming back from Iraq.
> 
> Me now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok sorry i went nuts with the pictures


You look great in uniform....can tell you are military without it to. You just have the look.


----------



## MetalGirl30

SadieBlues said:


> [email protected] REDECK
> 
> Hey metalgirl I love the picasso hanging on the wall I have the same print :woof:


It was like 95 degrees that day, and I was tired, sweaty, and drunk. My brother had just gotten out of prison, 2 years he did, so I THREW HIM A PARTY OF COURSE!!!
Yah, I love art, my favs are Picasso, Dali, and Escher. I have them all over my house.


----------



## showmeyourtints

I'm the guy, my fiancee is to my left:









Me and my pup Kaiser:









Another one of me and my girl:


----------



## OldFortKennels

The bat has been replaced by several handguns and rifles and one bow!


----------



## Sadie

Now that's hilarious :rofl:


----------



## Marty

OldFortKennels said:


> The bat has been replaced by several handguns and rifles and one bow!


LOL...


----------



## OldFortKennels

Got that one!


----------



## reddoggy

My wife insists that I never do that...
I never listen!


----------



## bullybabe

OldFortKennels said:


> The bat has been replaced by several handguns and rifles and one bow!


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carriana

MetalGirl30 said:


> It was like 95 degrees that day, and I was tired, sweaty, and drunk. My brother had just gotten out of prison, 2 years he did, so I THREW HIM A PARTY OF COURSE!!!
> Yah, I love art, my favs are Picasso, Dali, and Escher. I have them all over my house.


MC Escher is one of my favorites! When I was a kid, my dad had this book of his artwork, and I would flip through it all the time just trying to make sense of drawings like the Mobias Strip, and the neverending staircase.


----------



## MetalGirl30

Carriana said:


> MC Escher is one of my favorites! When I was a kid, my dad had this book of his artwork, and I would flip through it all the time just trying to make sense of drawings like the Mobias Strip, and the neverending staircase.


Have you seen any of Dorian Clevengers work or Boris Vellejo or Julie Bell's work? If not check them out!


----------



## Carriana

MetalGirl30 said:


> Have you seen any of Dorian Clevengers work or Boris Vellejo or Julie Bell's work? If not check them out!


I will have to google em (since I haven't heard of them). Nice wall color in your bedroom btw, my bedroom has a similar shade. I had to paint almost every wall when we moved in last year, since the people who lived here before had this awful watered down blue on almost every wall. Plus they smoked in their house, so there were stains. ICK!


----------



## derrty

me & my wife


----------



## Hennessy

*me and one of my dog's, the pit/mix hercules*

this pic is like 5-6 years old. sry


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

I know this is like 5 pages to late but, yeah I did photoshop that a bit. 
I don't look nearly that pretty in real life. LOL.


----------



## redscarletp3

*cane*



cane76 said:


> Marty,your a straight up dogman,love the photo's..
> As for a gopitbull party,meet and great,that would be fun as stuff,some real hotties on this site,geeze.let the vodka flow like the river.to bad most of you live on the other side of the country..All for fun and stuff naturaly,weight pull,fun confrimation show,that would be cool...
> photo of me and my red ass face all drunk and nebed out,im a ofrn,hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my old dog cane,god i loved this dog,cryed like a [email protected] FOR WEEKS when i had to put him down...


that is always the worst when you loose the best dog....couldnt imagine loosing my girl scarlet..... hopefully they will find the doggy fountain of youth
shes only a yr but it feels like it went by so fast.....


----------



## redscarletp3

*bedlam*

bedlam is very dog centered thats why she has DOG EVERYTHING its cool as her roomie i get to watch the fun stuff. i have no idea as to how to post pics of me only reason i have one of my dog is thanks to bedlambullie she did it for me.......<<<im blonde thats all anyone needs to know 
kisses to all the pups :love2:


----------



## American_Pit13

Does any one look and think of the variety of pitbull loving people we have here? There are several people here that if I passed them on the street I would have no idea they where pitbull people. 

We are everywhere blending in hahahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## Sr6

this is me and my baby nalla.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

me in the middle










me and my lady










me and a few of my friends










me and the lady like 2 years ago


----------



## woodpro1102

OldFortKennels said:


> United States Marine Corps
> 
> That car was a 72 Nova


I was gonna say 70 chevelle after I finished reading then of course someone had to ask and ruin it!! Close enough right?


----------



## MetalGirl30

pitbulllover27870 said:


> me in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and a few of my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and the lady like 2 years ago


Lord the plugs you have got in your ears....my hubby says they look cool as hell.
He is slowly working up in the plugs to.
Love the prom pic..both of you look great. Loved the dress.


----------



## MetalGirl30

Carriana said:


> I will have to google em (since I haven't heard of them). Nice wall color in your bedroom btw, my bedroom has a similar shade. I had to paint almost every wall when we moved in last year, since the people who lived here before had this awful watered down blue on almost every wall. Plus they smoked in their house, so there were stains. ICK!


Thank you,, we had to paint the whole house b/c someone thought it would be great to do it in all in flat white.
Now why would you put flat white in the dang kitchen?
So we painted it blue:



























My room we did in the yellow the rest of the house we did in a semi-gloss white.
We are going to do kids rooms next.


----------



## MetalGirl30

Marty said:


> LOL...


LMAO!!! THAT SHOULD BE THE NATIONAL ATHEM FOR ALL PARENTS WITH DAUGHTERS!!!!!
I'm not a man but I do own my own guns and can shoot them to boot. I would hate to have to make some young punk pick buckshot out of his arse for days. But they have daddy and big brother to deal with also!


----------



## woodpro1102

Not a great pic but its all I could find til I upload new ones from the camera. I promise you I clean up nice


----------



## MetalGirl30

woodpro1102 said:


> Not a great pic but its all I could find til I upload new ones from the camera. I promise you I clean up nice


Oh come on...its not that bad of a pic...lol!!!


----------



## woodpro1102

Thats what my mom used to say when I was in first grade and would bring home a picture I drew...Everyone knew it sucked. :roll:


----------



## BedlamBully

How old are you? NO offense but you look really young, but I think I see a tat on your arm.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

BedlamBully said:


> How old are you? NO offense but you look really young, but I think I see a tat on your arm.


19 lol. i look super young in the prom pic but that was like 2 1/2 years ago but im still a young buck lol


----------



## woodpro1102

I think she was talking to me haha. 20 Would you rather me look 40? I know my knees and back feel like im 40 sometimes from being a carpenter but im in no rush to look it haha.


----------



## roc0487

*ME and P*

This was taken on the 8th of July... '08


----------



## pitbulllover27870

woodpro1102 said:


> I think she was talking to me haha. 20 Would you rather me look 40? I know my knees and back feel like im 40 sometimes from being a carpenter but im in no rush to look it haha.


haha o i thought they were talking to me cuz i look like im about 12 lol


----------



## woodpro1102

lol, apparently I don't look much older haha. Its all good though. People love weeman and hes as short as a 6 year old so hopefully we're good. Only bedlam has a problem with us so far.


----------



## BedlamBully

I'm 5'7 w/o the platform shoes I wear everyday. I like tall guys! lol

Sorry


----------



## woodpro1102

I got 3" on you. Maybe a couple more in my work boots.


----------



## Sampsons Dad




----------



## MetalGirl30

You have a nice looking family..Sampson!!!
Is that your son? How old is he? He is a cutey, excuse me handsome boy!!!
I know lil boys don't like to be called cutey...lol!!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad

3 of the many Blessings I have been given.
Nicholas 9yrs, Lucia 8, and the Little Capo, Noah 2 1/2.


----------



## honeypitty

i hate pics of me but here is one of me and my baby girl aroura









me and aroura when she was just i hour old (it was 3am leave me alone)









and just for fun my hubby


----------



## pitbulllover27870

pitbulllover27870 said:


> me in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and a few of my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and the lady like 2 years ago


haha i found a pic of me b4 i gauged my ears and b4 i was chubby lol.. i look like a crackhead...


----------



## Hennessy




----------



## FOSTER

wow, u ladies are def good lookn. interesting thread


----------



## legacy413

Me & Cocoa @ 14wks








Me & Kasha @ 10wks








Striking @ pose








. . . and again








Me & My Lady








got caught feelin' up Minnie:hammer:


----------



## MADBood

Me and the gang (some of them)


----------



## MetalGirl30

legacy413 said:


> Me & Cocoa @ 14wks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & Kasha @ 10wks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Striking @ pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & My Lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got caught feelin' up Minnie:hammer:


Love your rottie...
Pretty pit you have to.......lol at the minnie pic!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30

MADBood said:


> Me and the gang (some of them)


Some nice dogs you got in your yard..love the pup you are holding!!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Well here I a am be prepared










myspace pic lol










me and a friend after 8th grade prom(I did the snoop dog thing lol)










my sister (left) and I










trying to look serious hours before prom


----------



## Juggalette17

Might as well >.<








my cuzo is the brunette im da blonde 








im da one on da far right wit my face painted








first thing i do in the morning! give a doggie a kiss hahaha








last one me and my horse twinkie herding cow for my roomates uncle.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

Juggalette17 said:


> Might as well >.<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cuzo is the brunette im da blonde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im da one on da far right wit my face painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first thing i do in the morning! give a doggie a kiss hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last one me and my horse twinkie herding cow for my roomates uncle.


lol cant say i agree with i.c.p. lol


----------



## Juggalette17

not alot of people do


----------



## pitbulllover27870

Juggalette17 said:


> not alot of people do


lol it happens!!


----------



## bestbreed

Me and Sarge swimming off the yacht.


----------



## Juggalette17

bestbreed said:


> Me and Sarge swimming off the yacht.


I love your dog he is beautiful


----------



## MetalGirl30

Juggalette17 said:


> Might as well >.<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cuzo is the brunette im da blonde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im da one on da far right wit my face painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first thing i do in the morning! give a doggie a kiss hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last one me and my horse twinkie herding cow for my roomates uncle.


Love your Palomino...he/she is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Deuce408

*Heres a Picture of me*


----------



## Diggler

New here..so thought i'd post a few as well!
Last one is of me and the BF!


----------



## Juggalette17

Deuce408 said:


> *Heres a Picture of me*


Thats wats up san jose is the sh**


----------



## Deuce408

Juggalette17 said:


> Thats wats up san jose is the sh**


Hell yeah.. I love it here :cheers:  Are you in San Jose too?


----------



## Juggalette17

Deuce408 said:


> Hell yeah.. I love it here :cheers:  Are you in San Jose too?


yup yup southside no other place id rather be :cheers:


----------



## Deuce408

Juggalette17 said:


> yup yup southside no other place id rather be :cheers:


 Siic.. Me too :cheers: Im off Cottle, in the Palm Valley community


----------



## Juggalette17

Deuce408 said:


> Siic.. Me too :cheers: Im off Cottle, in the Palm Valley community


wow close im off blossom hill


----------



## pitbullgirl22

This is me and Magic @ a show. I can't find any pics of me I only have dogs and my son.


----------



## Kane

Ahh what the hell!!

Me and the wifey in the box at the Pistons game.









Woot woot Jasons loose on the town in the Party bus









Now I'm sure not alot of you have seen this befor so let me learns ya.

LEG GUITAR FOOLS


----------



## ssmurf10

New to the forum, but its interesting to see whos on this site. Looks like i might be the only asian one here, and the youngest.


----------



## Kat&Kumho

Me...


----------



## money_killer

swear to good i have posted pics before but they are not up so i will do it again.










me and the girlfriend on australia day at a mates.


----------



## GnarlyBlue

Me and the wife at a friends wedding


----------



## GnarlyBlue

Band promo photo, me on the left


----------



## ericschevy

Not sure if I already posted this but here is me..


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

Ok! he is some pics of me!!  
*just plain ol me
*shooting my 38 smith and wesson
*the last one is me and my man :love2:


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

*Just some pics*

_Well I am new to the site but I figured I would show some pictures! As you can see from the last 2, my girls are inseperable, lol! We have 3 other dogs, 2 labs, and a 10 yr old pit, but Nevaeh is the only one that took a major attachment to our daughter Kaydence! Nevaeh sleeps in my daughter's room in a crate at night, they won't have it any other way!_


----------



## rkj32

*here i go*

some pics of me and my friend and rom. its good to put a face on everyone


----------



## Deucek2

me and Kris










He doesn't believe in taking serious pics. ha


----------



## Kat&Kumho

Hey someone on page 11 mention that they thought there picture was missing it is missing along with mine they were there one day and gone the next.


----------

